

You can now have "YouTube parties" in Google+ Hangouts - raldi
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2012/06/have-your-own-youtube-party-in-google.html

======
snprbob86
I've been saying since the start: It's somewhat obvious that Google+ Hangouts
has the potential to become the internet equivalent of Microsoft's Xbox Live
Party system. As they begin to flesh out their platform, Hangouts could be a
very cool and very popular real-time group coordination system used by many
web products.

------
hobin
Ah, yes. Now we can all experience the wonderfulness that comes with these
parties: <http://thedoghousediaries.com/1242>

I'm (partially) kidding, of course. Interesting feature, and interested to see
how this is going to work out for them.

~~~
roryokane
See also the xkcd comic “YouTube Parties”: <http://xkcd.com/920/>. It’s
similar to the comic you linked, but was written independently.

In my one experience of a YouTube party (in real life, not on Google+), it
went exactly as depicted in those comics. I disliked the party more than I
enjoyed it.

------
teraflop
Huh -- so it's like Synchtube (<http://www.synchtube.com/>), except it only
supports Youtube and you can't be anonymous.

------
DanBlake
We have done this on <http://tinychat.com> for a long time. Its a very liked
feature.

------
arnoldwh
Good to see more ways to share internet experiences with real-life people.
Wasn't meebo working on some sort of web check-in thing? Wonder if there's
something in the works around that, beyond just their hello advertising bar.

------
kristopolous
I've really been working hard on this idea too: <http://chatwithvideos.com>
... I don't know if anyone has done it right yet. I even used the same
terminology.

------
covercash
There was a project at the last Philadelphia Startup Weekend that did
something similar - <http://tubelr.com>

------
ricksta
hangout is pretty much the only good thing about google+

~~~
drivebyacct2
Can we please skip the "I don't use Google+ so it sucks" meme? Great, thanks.

~~~
paganel
Stupid and honest question, but why would this be a meme? On a personal level
I very much dislike Google Plus because they did spam me at least a couple of
times with emails like "hey, X and Y and Z did that on Google+ last week
(things totally unrelated to me) you should check it out!". If that's not
desperation than I don't know how else could it be called.

~~~
esrauch
I get the same emails from Twitter.

------
redact207
This would be great - if anyone used Google+

------
gcb
heh. yahoo had that on live.yahoo.com a long time ago. of course they killed
the team that did it.

